

Create Mobile Apps without writing a single line of code? - mukech
http://www.buysourcecodes.com/

======
bran711
Nice, to finally see a membership site to buy app templates. I have just
became a member and the free source code for signing up was the icing on the
cake.

------
jenillecristy
Trying to sign up and see what these guys offer. Seems to have good pricing
for source codes.

~~~
maddy1991m
Yeah. Its the only site which offers sourcecodes on membership basis.!!

------
SingisKing
amazing, I like the concept they have. I am app flipper and i wanted this type
website from a long time. They are providing 1 free source code with signup.
That is truly unbleveibale.

------
bronzebeard300
awesome.... i can now start my own business... amazing..

------
madhavan
hmm...interesting.. and looks cool.!!

